# Nvidia GT240 friert ständig ein - Hilfe!

## slick

Meine neue GT 240 (ASUS ENGT240 SILENT) friert immer ein. Teilweise bis zu 4 täglich. Danach kann man den Rechner noch pingen, aber ein einloggen per ssh endet in einer Endloswarteschleife.

Im Log sind dann folgende Fehler zu finden. Google und diverse Tipps für die xorg.conf haben nichts gebracht. Einzige Besserung die die Abstürze auf ca. eine alle 2-3 Tage reduziert war das Composite zu deaktivieren. (siehe xorg.conf) Da fehlen mir aber meine ganzen praktischen Spielereien unter KDE.

Situation ist vermutlich seit dem Einbau so, seit dem letzten Update vom xserver oder seit zwei TFT dran hängen. (fällt zeitlich ziemlich zusammen, eher letzteres)

Teilweise gibt es auf einem Monitor auch kleine "Artefakte", die sich als eine Art halbtransparente, blinkende Schrift im Firefox äußern. Auf den anderen Monitor gezogen wieder alles ok.

Treiber sind absichtlich ohne acpi gebaut, hatte (leider nur) kurzzeitig das Gefühl es hilft was. 

```
Mar 19 15:06:35 [kernel] NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 13, 007f 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001

Mar 19 15:06:35 [kernel] NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00000000 00000100 01662240 00000000

Mar 19 15:06:35 [kernel] NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 9, Channel 00000001 Instance 00000000 Intr 00000030

Mar 19 15:06:35 [kernel] NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 12, Ch 00000001 Cl 00000000 Off 00000100 Data 01662240

Mar 19 15:06:35 [kernel] NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00000000 00000100 00000000 00000000

Mar 19 15:06:35 [kernel] NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 9, Channel 00000001 Instance 00000000 Intr 00000030

Mar 19 15:06:35 [kernel] NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 12, Ch 00000001 Cl 00000000 Off 00000100 Data 00000000

Mar 19 15:06:35 [kernel] NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00000000 00000100 008145c0 00000000
```

```
Section "dri"

    Group "users"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Ancor Communications Inc ASUS VH222"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GT 240"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1920x1080_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1920x1080_60 +1920+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

```
[   354.171] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.4

Release Date: 2011-02-04

[   354.171] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   354.171] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   354.171] Current Operating System: Linux desktop 2.6.38-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 25 19:31:11 CET 2011 x86_64

[   354.171] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/lvm-root

[   354.171] Build Date: 26 March 2011  04:06:33AM

[   354.171]  

[   354.171] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[   354.171]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   354.171] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   354.171] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr  5 17:03:03 2011

[   354.171] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   354.171] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   354.171] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   354.171] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   354.171] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   354.171] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   354.171] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   354.171] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   354.171] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   354.171] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[   354.171] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   354.171] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   354.172] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

[   354.172]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   354.172] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/".

[   354.172]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   354.172]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/").

[   354.172] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

[   354.172]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   354.172] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/" does not exist.

[   354.172]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   354.172] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/".

[   354.172]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   354.172]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/").

[   354.172] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/" does not exist.

[   354.172]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   354.172] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/" does not exist.

[   354.172]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   354.172] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/" does not exist.

[   354.172]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   354.172] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util/".

[   354.172]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   354.172]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/util/").

[   354.172] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   354.172] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   354.172] (**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

[   354.172] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   354.172] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   354.172] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   354.172] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cb080

[   354.172] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   354.172]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   354.172]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   354.172]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   354.172]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   354.173] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0ca3:1043:8335 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xce000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   354.173] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   354.173] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[   354.173] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[   354.173] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   354.173] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[   354.173] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   354.173] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   354.173] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   354.173] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   354.185] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   354.185]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   354.185]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   354.185] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 17:12:12 PST 2011

[   354.185] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   354.185] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   354.185] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   354.185] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   354.185]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   354.185]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   354.185]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   354.185] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   354.185] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   354.185] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   354.185] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   354.185] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   354.185] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   354.185] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   354.185] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   354.185] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   354.186] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   354.186]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   354.186]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   354.186]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   354.186] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   354.186] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   354.186] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   354.186] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   354.186]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   354.186]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   354.186]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   354.186] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   354.186] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   354.186] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   354.186] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   354.186] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   354.186] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   354.186] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   354.186] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   354.186] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   354.186] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   354.186] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   354.186] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   354.186]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   354.186]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   354.186] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 16:57:32 PST 2011

[   354.186] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   354.186] (++) using VT number 7

[   354.197] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   354.197] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   354.197] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   354.197] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   354.197]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   354.197]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   354.197] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   354.197] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   354.197] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   354.198] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   354.198]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   354.198]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   354.198] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   354.198] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   354.198] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   354.198] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   354.198] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   354.198] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   354.198] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   354.198] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "1"

[   354.198] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1920x1080_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1920x1080_60 +1920+0"

[   354.198] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

[   354.198] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[   354.618] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 240 (GT215) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.15.23.00.05

[   354.618] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 8X

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 240 at PCI:2:0:0

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Ancor Communications Inc ASUS VH222 (CRT-0)

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Ancor Communications Inc ASUS VH222 (CRT-1)

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0): Ancor Communications Inc ASUS VH222 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0):     pixel clock

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0): Ancor Communications Inc ASUS VH222 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum

[   354.618] (--) NVIDIA(0):     pixel clock

[   354.620] (**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled

[   354.620] (II) NVIDIA(0): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: CRT-0, CRT-1

[   354.632] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-0, CRT-1

[   354.632] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[   354.632] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:1920x1080_60+0+0,CRT-1:1920x1080_60+1920+0"

[   354.632] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 3840 x 1080

[   354.653] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (103, 105); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   354.653] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[   354.653] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[   354.653] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   354.653] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[   354.655] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

[   354.659] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   354.659] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   354.659] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   354.659] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   354.659] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   354.659] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   354.659] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   354.659] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   354.661] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode

[   354.661] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:1920x1080_60+0+0,CRT-1:1920x1080_60+1920+0"

[   354.752] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[   354.902] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

[   354.902] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   354.902] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

[   354.902] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   354.902] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   354.921] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   354.921] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   354.921] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[   354.921] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   354.921] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   354.921] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   354.921] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   354.921] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   354.921] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[   354.921] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[   354.921] (==) RandR enabled

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   354.921] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   354.921] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   355.031] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   355.031] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   355.031] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   355.031] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   355.031] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   355.031] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   355.031]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.6.0

[   355.031]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   355.031]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   355.031] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   355.031] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   355.036] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   355.036] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   355.036] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   355.036] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   355.036] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   355.036] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[   355.036] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   355.051] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   355.051] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   355.051] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   355.051] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   355.051] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   355.055] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   355.055] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   355.055] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   355.055] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   355.055] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   355.055] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[   355.055] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   355.058] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 (/dev/input/event2)

[   355.058] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   355.058] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   355.058] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events

[   355.058] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   355.064] (--) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys

[   355.064] (II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard

[   355.064] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   355.064] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   355.064] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   355.064] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[   355.064] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   355.064] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 (/dev/input/event3)

[   355.064] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   355.064] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   355.064] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events

[   355.064] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   355.069] (--) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found 1 mouse buttons

[   355.069] (--) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   355.069] (--) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found relative axes

[   355.069] (--) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found absolute axes

[   355.069] (--) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found x and y absolute axes

[   355.069] (--) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys

[   355.069] (II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as mouse

[   355.069] (II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard

[   355.069] (II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Adding scrollwheel support

[   355.069] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   355.069] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   355.069] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   355.069] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   355.069] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   355.069] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[   355.069] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   355.069] (EE) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[   355.069] (WW) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: found 37 axes, limiting to 36.

[   355.069] (II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: initialized for absolute axes.

[   355.070] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[   355.070] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   355.070] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   355.070] (**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[   355.070] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   355.076] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[   355.076] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   355.076] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[   355.076] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[   355.076] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found absolute axes

[   355.076] (II) USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[   355.076] (II) USB Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[   355.076] (**) USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   355.076] (**) USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   355.076] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[   355.076] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   355.076] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   355.076] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   355.076] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   355.076] (II) USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[   355.076] (WW) USB Optical Mouse: ignoring absolute axes.

[   355.076] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   355.076] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r1  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36  USE="gtk (multilib) -acpi -custom-cflags" 0 kB
```

----------

## Christian99

einfach mal ins blaue: schon mal ohne xorg.conf probiert?

----------

## franzf

Geh mal auf den neuesten beta-Treiber. Früher gabs hier auch manchmal X-Hangups (1x alle 1-2 Monate), das ist jetzt vorbei.

Kannst du wenigstens festmachen, bei welchen Aktionen der X einfriert? Wenn du immer per ssh angemeldet bist, kannst du dann so noch mit dem Rechner arbeiten?

----------

## slick

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> einfach mal ins blaue: schon mal ohne xorg.conf probiert?

 

Ja, findet er keine Screens. Oder meintest du "minimale" xorg.conf?

 *Quote:*   

> Geh mal auf den neuesten beta-Treiber.

 

Gibts da wo ein Ebuild für? EDIT: Ok, ich versuch mir eins zu basteln.

 *Quote:*   

> Kannst du wenigstens festmachen, bei welchen Aktionen der X einfriert? Wenn du immer per ssh angemeldet bist, kannst du dann so noch mit dem Rechner arbeiten?

 

Zu subjektiven 40% während ich direkt an der Maschine sitze und irgendwas tue. Blöd wenn gerade viel offen ist und nicht gerade toll fürs Dateisystem. Friert komplett ein, es "blinken" max. paar Artefakte auf schwarzem Hintergrund. Die restlichen 60% während meiner Abwesenheit. Ob über Nacht oder während einer längeren Pinkelpause. Seltener, aber nicht ausgeschlossen, passiert nix wenn man ihn vor dem gehen auf Console schaltet. Also sehr sporadisch. Seit der xorg.conf wie oben ists selten geworden, so gefühlte 1x alle 3 Tage.

Versuch ichs dann von extern mit SSH geht das entweder gar nicht weil nichtmal ein Ping geht. In seltenene Fällen wo ich mal per reinkomme fühlt sich der Rechner an wie zu 500% ausgelastet. Ein Tastendruck braucht 3 min. bis er erscheint, Befehle ausführen ist nicht möglich. Meist komme ich dann nichtmal bis zum Prompt ohne Stunden warten zu müssen. 

Ich denke mal thermisches oder Netzteil kann ich ausschliessen, vorher steckte jahrelang eine passiv gekühlte Geforce 7xxx GT an der Stelle. Wetten würde ich aber nicht drauf.

----------

## Christian99

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Christian99 wrote:*   einfach mal ins blaue: schon mal ohne xorg.conf probiert? 
> 
> Ja, findet er keine Screens. Oder meintest du "minimale" xorg.conf?

 

hm, eigentlich meinte ich wirklich ganz ohne, aber möglicherweise liegts dann dran, weil du 2 monitore hast.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Geh mal auf den neuesten beta-Treiber. 
> 
> Gibts da wo ein Ebuild für? EDIT: Ok, ich versuch mir eins zu basteln.

 

im stuff overlay sind welche (zumindest gabs vor ein paar wochen da die aktuellen, aber die hab ich wieder runter geschmissen weil die performance misserabel war (vielleicht wars auch xorg-server-1.10, dafür hab ich die gebraucht). kannst ja auch mal neuere aus dem normalen portage tree versuchen.

----------

## slick

Habe jetzt die neuesten Nvidia-Beta-Treiber drauf. Zumindest schonmal kein Crash über Nacht und Artefakte sind auch noch keine aufgetaucht. Nur Firefox 4 hat immernoch Probleme mit eingebetteten Youtube-Videos. Die verpixeln total. Auf youtube selbst gehts. Aber ich denke das wird eher weniger die Grafikkarte sein als mehr Flash oder FF.

Erstmal danke, ich schau mal wie sich das jetzt mit den Beta-Treibern hier entwickelt.

----------

## arfe

 *slick wrote:*   

>  Nur Firefox 4 hat immernoch Probleme mit eingebetteten Youtube-Videos. Die verpixeln total. Auf youtube selbst gehts. Aber ich denke das wird eher weniger die Grafikkarte sein als mehr Flash oder FF.
> 
> Erstmal danke, ich schau mal wie sich das jetzt mit den Beta-Treibern hier entwickelt.

 

Es ist definitiv www-plugins/adobe-flash! Downgraden auf 10.1.102.64. Außerdem kann es nicht an den nvidia-drivers liegen.

Die neue Beta von nvidia ist absolut instabil. Ich habe die gleiche Grafikkarte wie du und mit den stabilen nvidia-drivers läuft

es einwandfrei. Außerdem habe ich auch zwei Monitore (davon ein TV über HDMI) und keinerlei Probleme.

----------

## franzf

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Es ist definitiv www-plugins/adobe-flash! Downgraden auf 10.1.102.64.

 

Oder eben auch wieder upgraden auf aktuelle Beta. flash hat kürzlich vdpau-support eingeführt, scheinbar aber in der Umsetzung geschlampt. Die letzten Betas hatten da Besserung gebracht.

 *Quote:*   

> Außerdem kann es nicht an den nvidia-drivers liegen.
> 
> Die neue Beta von nvidia ist absolut instabil. Ich habe die gleiche Grafikkarte wie du und mit den stabilen nvidia-drivers läuft
> 
> es einwandfrei.

 

Das ist absolut subjektiv! Hier laufen auf 2 Rechnern immer die aktuellsten in portage verfügbaren Treiber (meist beta), hauptsächlich deshalb, weil die in portage als "stable" verfügbaren Treiber maßlos veraltet waren, und hier GARANTIERT zu Problemen geführt haben. Dazu gehörten u.A. auch diverse "X hangs with 100%", oder Crash, wenn auf einem anderen Anmeldebildschirm gerendert wurde (2 Logins in kde, USB-Stick rein->Plasma Device Notifier poppt bei deiden auf -> Crash!).

Und dass mit der selben Karte und den selben Treibern unterschiedliches Verhalten auftreten kann, zeigen die nvidia-linux-Foren zur Genüge.

----------

## arfe

Herrje, auf Betas downgraden? Ich fall vom Glauben!

----------

## franzf

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Herrje, auf Betas downgraden? Ich fall vom Glauben!

 

Ist da jetzt ein Stück Ironie eingebaut? Ich sprach von "upgraden", nicht von downgraden, wenn das "downgrade" auf die Zuverlässigkeit der Software gemünzt gewesen sein sollte - kann ich wie gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.

Und Software kann man ausprobieren. Wenn es Probleme mit der aktuell angebotenenen Version gibt, kann man doch die Alpha/Beta/RC/... nehmen. Wenns besser läuft, was ist daran dann bitte so verwerflich, dass man gleich vom Glauben abfallen muss?

----------

## Josef.95

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Herrje, auf Betas downgraden? Ich fall vom Glauben!

 

nicht downgraden, sondern ein Upgrade testen   :Wink: 

....................................................................................

Bei den adobe-flash Player sollte man aber nach 32 und 64 Bit Version unterscheiden. AFAIK gibt es noch keine 64 Bit Version die VDPAU kann.

Unter 32 Bit läuft die aktuelle (testing Version (mit vdpau) hier aber recht gut und flüssig, sofern man das von Flash überhaupt sagen kann.

Ansonsten kann ich den Schilderungen von franzf nur zustimmen, ich hab hier recht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.

----------

## arfe

Ich kann das alles nicht bestätigen. Die nvidia-drivers in beta laufen bei mir unter aller sau und die neuste adobel-flash macht nur Unsinn und brennt sich in den Hintergrund ein. Dazu gibt es auch schon mehrere Threads mit der Problematik. Daher kann ich den Empfehlungen auf den Betas zu gehen schon mal gar nicht nachvollziehen oder verstehen.

----------

## slick

 *arfe wrote:*   

> ...die neuste adobel-flash macht nur Unsinn und brennt sich in den Hintergrund ein...

 

Stimmt, aber bei mir erst seit den Beta-Treibern. Allerdings wurde das "eingebrannte" Bild vom Flash nicht auf dem Hintergrund sichtbar, sondern erst auf dem Bildschirmschoner. Nicht unbedingt in jedem Szenario witzig wenn das zuletzt gesehene Flash-Video dann als "Screenshot" im Screensaver erscheint.

Also bislang kann ich erstmal nur die Probleme mit Flash bestätigen, aber die liegen wohl an Flash (und damit eigentlich anderes Thema)

Zu den Beta-Treibern kann ich mich noch nicht äußern, scheinen aber deutlich stabilier zu sein. Wissen tue ichs erst in ein paar Tagen.

----------

## slick

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Es ist definitiv www-plugins/adobe-flash! Downgraden auf 10.1.102.64.

 

Nur zu Info .. der Downgrade auf die genannte Flash Version hat die Probleme in FF nicht beseitigt. Die Artefakte bei eingebetteten Videos sind die gleichen wie mit dem aktuellen Flash.

----------

## arfe

 *slick wrote:*   

> Nur zu Info .. der Downgrade auf die genannte Flash Version hat die Probleme in FF nicht beseitigt. Die Artefakte bei eingebetteten Videos sind die gleichen wie mit dem aktuellen Flash.

 

Merkwürdig, bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Such mal hier im Forum. Da wurde das Problem mit den Artefakten genau behandelt und nur ein Downgrad auf der genannten Version brachte eine Lösung bei Firefox 3.6.15. Oder fährst du bereits Firefox 4 aus dem unstable Package?

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> [...] kein Crash über Nacht und Artefakte sind auch noch keine aufgetaucht. Nur Firefox 4 hat immernoch Probleme [...]

 

----------

## arfe

Alles klar. Deine Grafikkarte verträgt irgendwie kein VDPAU.

----------

## slick

vdpau ist als Useflag auch nicht gesetzt. Wäre das erforderlich/wichtig?

----------

## franzf

vdpau funktioniert eigentlich mittlerweile problemlos. vlc (via libva -> USE="vaapi"), mplayer (vdpau), ffmpeg (vaapi, vdpau) können damit umgehen. Und es ist schön, wenn Videoschauen nicht viel Prozessor-Rechenzeit braucht, dann kann man DVD schauen, während grade ein world-update läuft, ohne dass das Bild ruckelt  :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Alles klar. Deine Grafikkarte verträgt irgendwie kein VDPAU.

 

woran siehst du das jetzt? meine grafikkarte kann auch kein vdpau, und das einzige problem als ich versucht hatte es zu verwenden war, dass kein bild kam. videos sind gelaufen, halt nur mit ton. und eine gt420 sollte das eigentlich können...

----------

## Josef.95

Falls es immer noch um den vermutlich kaputten adobe-flash Player geht:

wie schon angemerkt, die 64 Bit Version unterstützt kein VDPAU

 *adobe-flash-10.2.153.1_p201011173.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> if use vdpau; then
> 
> ...

 

----------

## arfe

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Alles klar. Deine Grafikkarte verträgt irgendwie kein VDPAU. 
> 
> woran siehst du das jetzt? meine grafikkarte kann auch kein vdpau, und das einzige problem als ich versucht hatte es zu verwenden war, dass kein bild kam. videos sind gelaufen, halt nur mit ton. und eine gt420 sollte das eigentlich können...

 

Natürlich kann diese Karte VDPAU.  Nur geht es nicht mit 64bit.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franzf

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Natürlich kann diese Karte VDPAU.  Nur geht es nicht mit 64bit. 

 

Und wie vdpau auf nem 64bit-System läuft! Verwende meist vlc, und es macht einfach Spaß.

Falls ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden habe, solltest du bitte deine Ausführungen so formulieren, dass klar ersichtlich wird, was du meinst.

Z.B.:

Natürlich kann diese Karte VDPAU. Nur funktioniert das nicht mit dem 64bit-flash.

----------

## arfe

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Natürlich kann diese Karte VDPAU.  Nur geht es nicht mit 64bit.  
> 
> Und wie vdpau auf nem 64bit-System läuft! Verwende meist vlc, und es macht einfach Spaß.
> 
> Falls ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden habe, solltest du bitte deine Ausführungen so formulieren, dass klar ersichtlich wird, was du meinst.
> ...

 

Das 64bit adobe-flash untersützt kein VDPAU. Dagegen das adobe-flash 32bit unter 64bit Gentoo möglicherweise schon.

----------

## Pearlseattle

Mit dem upgrade auf die Beta-Version von adobe-flash 10.2.153.1_p201011173 scheinen die Artefakte / Bildfehler verschwunden zu sein. Ich glaub's mindestens... .

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Zu den Beta-Treibern kann ich mich noch nicht äußern, scheinen aber deutlich stabilier zu sein. Wissen tue ichs erst in ein paar Tagen.

 

So, seit der Verwendung von Nvidias Beta-Treibern kein Crash mehr. In Bezug auf Nvidia Crashs meinerseits damit solved.

----------

